# data plate vs vin



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, On a 69 GTO, should the sequential unit number on the data plate match the sequential unit number of the VIN?

If it should match, how is it possible that it doesn't?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody correct me if I am wrong but the way I understand the two numbers should not match. The vin # is the overall production number. The data plate is the number of that car built in that body style at that plant. The sequential numberof my 68 is 47643 for the vin but my data plate sequential number is 00536. That reasoning makes sense to me because I know my car had an invoice date of 2-29-1968. So knowing I had an earlier built car it made sense to have a low number on the data plate.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The data plate will give the sequence it is in relative to its VIN. So 68GTO is correct the numbers will not match! LES


----------

